

Cubeteam: A collaborative 3D voxel editor in the browser - everettForth
https://cubeteam.io/

======
willvarfar
Looks a lot of fun!

And brings back fond memories for me. Back in the 90s as a high school student
I made a Will's Voxel Editor for the Tiberian Sun games. Was wonderful. Found
a screenshot:
[http://www.ppmsite.com/newspic/vxlseIII12_big.jpg](http://www.ppmsite.com/newspic/vxlseIII12_big.jpg)

------
jones1618
It's a really cool project and performs reasonably well but I have issues with
some of the interface choices:

1\. The navigation controls are non-intuitive and don't follow most 3D
movement conventions. I wanted right-click panning and some shortcut for
orbiting (not having to change modes).

2\. Positioning is erratic. When building something it would randomly refuse
to let me draw on top of some cubes even when I precisely positioned my cursor
on the top cube surface. Positioning guides would be nice: Highlight adjacent
surfaces, draw alignment axis, etc.

3\. Conversely, erasing a bunch of blocks would fail because the erase cursor
would "hop" on top of (some not all) blocks I wanted to erase.

4\. The "thicken" operation sounds handy but never worked for me even once I
figured out (I think) that you have to select blocks first. I expected I could
select blocks and then pull them up or out to duplicate them.

5\. Having a multiuser environment default to fill/drawing mode is a horrible
idea since _everyone_ spews blocks all over the landscape destroying stuff
before getting the hang of it. Suggestion: Give everyone a protected 30x30x30
home sandbox where no one else can draw. Everywhere else would be free range.

Overall, you have the tech down but the UI needs playtesting. Watch novices
and Minecraft-ers try doing something more than scribble with it. You'll know
your interface is working when you start seeing more than blobs and piles
littering your world.

------
noptic
Running fine on my "work" laptop :) (Win7 64bit i72760qm@ 2.4GHZ 8GB RAM)

I just realised that my company laptops is A LOT better than my desktop at
home :/

------
rainmaking
Super fast and fluid on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit, 8GB RAM, Core i7 QM, GT630 2GB.
(yeah beefyish box but it does work great)

------
fudged71
It worked eventually, a little bit, but my laptop has never revved it's fans
this much before. Seems cool though.

------
Pxtl
Works on firefox, but had a hilarious bug: I allowed the "hide pointer" mode,
but after I hit ctrl-W to close the tab my pointer was locked in the middle of
the screen on all the other tabs.

Since you're using FPS controls for navigation, I found I was missing
space/ctrl for up/down. Also, for another sandbox map-editor (but desktop-
based not web-based) see Sauerbraten.org

------
Stormvirus
Around 30-50 fps with a lot of geometry on the screen, sometimes peaks at 60
with an i7 950, 12gb, 280x and the latest version of chrome.

------
ThomPete
This got to be the closest I ever come to feeling cyberspace and I have tried
my share of things.

The whole thing works flawlessly, lightning fast and it's thrilling to see
others building at the same time while I can walk around in a first person
view.

Beautiful, just beautiful.

------
franze
here is the same .... but different
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731386)
(in 2D and with snowmen and flowers instead of voxel) built on top of
meteor.js (on github:
[https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/snowmen](https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/snowmen))

~~~
dualogy
So -- actually not "the same" _at all_ then ;)

~~~
franze
well

    
    
        voxels = {x,y,z} 
        flowers = {x,y}

------
oftenwrong
I like it, but I am confused by the interface. How does one switch between
navigating the left-side menu and using the crosshair to look around?

------
SteroidsLove
Building thrones at the top of the world is so fun!

------
inDigiNeous
Slow and unusable. Cool UI though.

~~~
ahkurtz
Yeah, sorry about that. The sandbox is a stress test and geometry doesn't get
thrown away if you've ever loaded it. Can I ask what kind of hardware/browser
you're running? Is it immediately unusable or only after loading a bunch of
stuff?

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
It is very slow for me as well...

Latest stable Chrome, MacBook Pro (end 2012), 16 GB of ram, OS X 10.9.
Immediately unusable.

~~~
notlion
It should be more usable now. We don't do much in the way of culling yet, and
the amount of data in the sandbox just then was far too much to render at
once.

